# I need some suggestions



## khansen (Mar 11, 2013)

I have a customer who has requested a fountain pen with some bling - she liked the look of the Triton's I showed her, but she likes gun metal or black titanium. She really liked the Venus I showed her, but I don't see it available in a Fountain. I think the Vertex will be too plain for her.

Hoping for some ideas from you experts


----------



## duncsuss (Mar 11, 2013)

I think the Apollo Infinity has a medium coefficient of bling ...


----------



## 76winger (Mar 11, 2013)

When I think of bling, I'm thinking of Majestics and Emperors and Scepters but those might be too pricey. I too like the Apollo like pictured above.

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## khansen (Mar 16, 2013)

In case anyone finds themselves in the same boat as me, the black titanium Venus has a very high 'bling' factor, but it doesn't come in a fountain. However, the Jr. Gent II has the same threads. So with special thanks to Dawn at Exotic Blanks for pointing this out, I can now make one customer very happy


----------



## c.m. dupier (Mar 17, 2013)

The Cambridge from Berea Hardwoods.com is a fountain pen with a lot of bling and it looks great in titanium gold.
Chuck


----------

